# 8N lift advice?



## Mrhankey65 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello, I have a Ford 8N I recently bought. It starts, runs and drives great, the PTO runs and the lift goes up and down but I discovered the 3 pt will not lift with a load on it because I attached a brush hog. I have read a lot of good advise and am trying to troubleshoot it. The fluid on the dipstick is little low, don't know if that could cause it. I have also heard if it has thin universal fluid, it might make it weak. After reading a lot of discussion about the type of fluid, I found a tractor fluid that Walmart sells that says it meets the Ford M2C134D specification on the back of the bucket.
Just hoping for a few opinions or personal experiences on the type of fluid that might work best and troubleshooting and repairing the lift.
Any input or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mrhankey65, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Today, Ford-New Holland will specify the use of a combined hydraulic/transmission fluid which conforms to their specification M2C134D in all “N” series models. So, the fluid you found at WalMart meets Ford/NH specifications.

The problem with your lift is that the tractor is 60+ years old, and everything in the lift system is worn. You need to get a shop/service manual for your 8N. 

First thing I would do is a pressure test on the hydraulic pump. Your manual will show you how to do a pressure test on the pump.


----------



## Mrhankey65 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

